# catfish(East Fork )



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Started working nights and know i'm up allnight. Is there any good catfishing out of a boat at night? I mainly bass fish ,but feel safer anchoring the boat at night. Do catfish transition like bassfrom shallow to deep?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Lately we been catching our flatheads from 3 to dark, With only two of the flatheads this year after dark. We been catching channels all nite long and i am already geting tired of them, They are a pain in the a$$ when your fishing for flatheads. Bad things happen when you fish for flats out of a boat. Fish get caught in the anchor, too much noise, uncomfortable, and so on, but if your just wanting channels thats fine, The bigger channels i been catching this year are on big bobbers with a live gill or greeny,rockbass, cut fresh shad, live shad. Flatheads tend to get shallower in the dark of the nite, They hold in creek channels in the day, and feed on the edges and in them at nite. as long as they are 8 foot or less of water.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Ducky152000! I'm ok with channnel cats since it is just going to be me in the boat. A flat would be great but I'd have a time getting him in the boat.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm kind of sick of channel cats too...I caught a dozen of them last weekend on chicken livers, none of which broke 2 pounds! What tips should I change to catch big fish from the shoreline at East Fork?

Thanks for the tips on cutbait: I've tried cut bait but never had any bites off the bottom. I tried it near the dam, near the boat docks, and around the outside lips of some coves. I used cut blue gill and skip-jack, hooking their heads or the middle chunk. I thought maybe I was doing something wrong.  Perhaps just bad luck that day...I'll keep trying.

What should I do with live bait? I tried a huge slip-bobber and lobbed them out as far as I could thinking bigger fish were farther out. I sent them down to the bottom under the bobber, should I tie them off to 5 feet or so?

The current in the lake makes it hard for me to keep my bobbers in one place. I try to find places to fish on the southeast so the current pulls the bait out into the lake rather than along the shore. Where should I go to target the biggest cats? I was thinking they might stay in the deep channels and follow a scent trail back upstream.

Thanks for the help!
-House

P.S. I added a map of spots that I thought would be good catfishing locations...based on the water depth and the direction the water would pull my line. I don't know if you can see the black squares or not. What do you think?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Most of those little squares are in TOO DEEP of water, i never fish for cats more than 10 foot and most of the time i fish shallower than 8. That should help a good bit, that lake is a very deep lake so i would stick to the shallow bays. That bay that has tunnel mill rd looks like a good one 5 ft of water and a channel in it, Never fished that lake so i dont know if the channel is silted in or not, but thats where i would start if i had to fish there. But i realy dont no because i never seen the lake before.


----------

